# Challenge cup



## carpiste (17 Jul 2021)

I was really torn today between TDF, F1 and the Challenge cup final.
Think I chose right! The Rugby was fantastic. Both teams played like madmen in ridiculous heat. I won`t give you the result just try to catch highlights


----------



## Sharky (17 Jul 2021)

Thanks, will try and watch later. Not a great rugby fan, but as I used to live only 3 miles from St Helens, I have a soft spot for them. 
Plus one of my mum's friends was the sister of Ken Large, who helped Volenhoven score that famous try back in the 60's.


----------



## Milzy (17 Jul 2021)

St’s were on another level. Their defence was the best I’ve ever seen. Next season Cas will suffer as the manager goes to St’s & he’s taking around 3 of the best Cas players and some coaching staff with him. The Cas owners are too tight with money so you can’t blame people leaving.


----------



## carpiste (17 Jul 2021)

Milzy said:


> St’s were on another level. Their defence was the best I’ve ever seen. Next season Cas will suffer as the manager goes to St’s & he’s taking around 3 of the best Cas players and some coaching staff with him. The Cas owners are too tight with money so you can’t blame people leaving.


They were in the second half for sure. You could see they really needed the half time horn to go. But yes,the second half they were on top but still a great game to watch


----------



## weareHKR (18 Jul 2021)

Yeah, didn't get to watch it, I'll catch up later.
Seen as though neither of the Hull sides could manage to make the final, I was hoping the CC would at least come to Yorkshire!


----------



## Milzy (18 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> They were in the second half for sure. You could see they really needed the half time horn to go. But yes,the second half they were on top but still a great game to watch


Not a bad game all in all. I meant the Cas manager is joining Warrington not St’s.


----------

